# WTB a laptop for max 55k budget



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Rs.55000 max 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen 



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell,HP,Sony,Toshiba
b. Dislike: Samsung,Acer,Asus 


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Should have windows 8 , will work on office 2010, Toad,Photoshop,gimp,lightroom ...some video conversion 

gaming is not top preference...If games work on medium settings is fine.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

would love Full HD ...1024x768 type resolution is too old 
donno if glossy is better for photo editing or matt...somebody suggest

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

The laptop I would purchase in April.
I want to know from you guys whats the real life performance difference between intel 'U' processor and 'M' processors?
I want a stylish looking laptop...didnt like the HP G series glossy finish..HP probook looks nice
loved dell style of both turbo and new ultrabook 15r design.

I selected - 

Dell 15r Turbo with HD screen ...could not find the price anywhere 

Dell 15r - Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

Toshiba L850 - Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 Laptop 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/750GB/2GB graphics/Win 7 HP - Toshiba: Flipkart.com



Also somebody tell me if ATI 7670M is better or 7730M


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's an answer to few of your questions.

1. 7730M > 7670M
2. Don't recommend the Toshiba.
3. U processors are fairly slower in performance, low-power consumption etc. Tbh, the only real-life performance difference I've seen is while heavy multi-tasking/gaming. For general usage it's pretty good.
4. You can find the price for 15r Turbo's variants in here.
Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India
5. I don't think anyone uses 1024 reso  Standard is 1366*something. Models with FHD that I know of are from Dell (15r turbo) and Lenovo(Y500) (60+). 1600* resolution is available on Samsung NP550P5C- s02, s03, s04, s05 IN etc. (55-60k)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks GTB ...
yaah 1024x768 is 4:3 and 1366x768 is 16:9 or 16:10 maybe 

Actually I had toshiba for last 7 years and its good ...but maybe scene have changed now

It seems I have no other choice then Dell Turbo with FHD ...whats the price with all taxes 

Guys any other choices


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

7730>7670. Since you dislike samsung (best laptop in that price range) go for dell inspiron 15r 7520. You can customise it for full hd.

Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

i7,  8gb, fhd would come for 65-66k. There's  afew discounts for students/corporates too, do check it out.
i5, 8gb fhd should come for about 57k.

Also, you can try the "chat" option @ dell's site that I've linked. They'll quickly tell you about the offered discounts, as well as the final price, expected date of delivery etc. They're open till 6 or 7 pm.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks harsh and gtb ....will check everything right now


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> thanks harsh and gtb ....will check everything right now



Happy to help


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Rs.55000 max
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...




If these are your requirements you should check out this baby
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) (Dark Chocolate) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
It has all you want and along that it is in your budget available for about 46 or 47k locally with freebies.
i wont suggest you toshiba if this is not go and check out so5in from sammy.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

@harsh u said samsung best in that range...can u suggest a samsung which u would recommend 

ok found out samsung NP550P5C-S04IN have great specs with 650M and fill HD display.

How is the samsung body construction compared to dell and Sony...i dont want a glossy looking laptop which look cheap...
I am a IT consultant and my laptop should somehow match my job profile..I have to take it to lots of meetings every alternate day


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2013)

@sujoy- Get i7, you will need it. Editing, encoding and everything will work faster, also full hd is something you must not miss. Inspiron turbo is the only viable option according to me. Put all what you got, but don't compromise.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah here it is. Locally should be less.
Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

@shadow thats nice but I wanted a full HD resolution 

@harsh ...I checked those samsung models 04/05 ...difference is i5 vs i7 and backlit keyboard+bd in 05 ...price 5k more

@dashing.sujay ....you mean i should get 15r turbo with i7 and full HD ....but that cost a lot ...65k i think


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @shadow thats nice but I wanted a full HD resolution
> 
> @harsh ...I checked those samsung models 04/05 ...difference is i5 vs i7 and backlit keyboard+bd in 05 ...price 5k more
> 
> @dashing.sujay ....you mean i should get 15r turbo with i7 and full HD ....but that cost a lot ...65k i think



You can get that samsung lappy at 57k locally if you can increase your budget by 2k. Flipkart is overpriced. Also there's a dell inspiron 15r se 7520 customised one on dell's website with 3rd gen core i5,7730 and FHD. Cost is 54k. Well within your budget.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

Does so5in have a backlit keyboard????


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Does so5in have a backlit keyboard????


No it doesnot.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanx @gtb


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of your 50-60-70k laptops are high-end multimedia laptops. The ones like alienware or that cost above 80+ etc are 'gaming' laptops. They have superior cards, way more efficient cooling, and especially the body, ventilation, design. They're designed to tolerate heat, prolonged usage, etc etc. Even if I bought a Y500/S05in etc, I wouldn't stress it TOO much.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

@harsh...thanks I am now sticking to samsung NP550-05 and dell 15r SE with FHD 

I dont play games much...but I know that a good graphic card helps in full HD playback,video encoding and editing, and some photographic conversion and editing etc.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @harsh...thanks I am now sticking to samsung NP550-05 and dell 15r SE with FHD
> 
> I dont play games much...but I know that a good graphic card helps in full HD playback,video encoding and editing, and some photographic conversion and editing etc.


Ok you don't game much. But you work on video encoding,photographic conversion etc. So for you FHD outweighs nvidia 650gt. So go for 
dell.


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 2, 2013)

I read this somewhere, I don't vouch for it. It could be true, I don't know. That 7730M, AMD Cards are pretty good for graphic use(not gaming, more like editing, rendering w/e). <- if true, you should go for dell.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks again harsh and GTB ...

But Dell i7+FHD is too costly...I will go with Dell i5+FHD most probably


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

IMO , Samsung with Core I7 and 900p will be better than Dell with Ci5 and 1080p.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> IMO , Samsung with Core I7 and 900p will be better than Dell with Ci5 and 1080p.



Yeah I agree with you man.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2013)

ok I will decide when I see them personally...I will check the colors with some photographs I have taken...performance wise I know samsung will do much better...but screen and heating issue is also a factor...

After getting the laptop I will be in bangladesh for 4-5months again...if some issue comes up in laptop there i will be dead  .
All my work,play will depend on this laptop ...

its not just after sales service...but reliability of the laptop too which I want.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok I will decide when I see them personally...I will check the colors with some photographs I have taken...performance wise I know samsung will do much better...but screen and heating issue is also a factor...
> 
> After getting the laptop I will be in bangladesh for 4-5months again...if some issue comes up in laptop there i will be dead  .
> All my work,play will depend on this laptop ...
> ...



If possible try to take a full hd movie with you in a pendrive. Check the print of that video. Then decide


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2013)

good idea shadow...I will take a full HD movie too

last question  which one of the brands is most reliable between HP,Dell,samsung and sony


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> good idea shadow...I will take a full HD movie too
> 
> last question  which one of the brands is most reliable between HP,Dell,samsung and sony



Brother as far as ass is concerned dell is the best. But the other are also not bad either, samsung provide pick and drop warranty but I am not sure about sony and hp. But I am a Samsung fan I own s3, tab2, 2net books of sammy and hd tv as well. As far as heating is concerned the newer version of sammy will not heat on normal surfing and other things but prolonged gaming session will surely heat up any machine. Since these are high end multimedia laptop which can game but not gaming laptop.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2013)

LOL in that way I am a sony fan ....thanks again


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Go with Dell 15R SE, I'm using dell and I find its software support and build quality to be very very good, much better than competing HP models.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Go with Dell 15R SE, I'm using dell and I find its software support and build quality to be very very good, much better than competing HP models.


Tkin's is right about build quality and A.S.S. But still IMO , he should go for a Quad-Core I7 rather than dual-core I5 for any production related work.
If you can get CI7 in Dell , with FHD . Its the end of story. But if not then Sammy might be a great deal.
Although , I have no idea about Sammy's A.S.S.

"A Quad-Core is very important for such work, though."


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2013)

i5 is also quad core...isnt it??? or in laptops only i7QM are quad cores


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @dashing.sujay ....you mean i should get 15r turbo with i7 and full HD ....but that cost a lot ...65k i think



Yes. But you don't buy these things everyday, they're virtually lifetime investment; that's why I said:



dashing.sujay said:


> @sujoy- Get i7, you will need it. Editing, encoding and everything will work faster, also full hd is something you must not miss. Inspiron turbo is the only viable option according to me. *Put all what you got, but don't compromise.*





sujoyp said:


> i5 is also quad core...isnt it??? or in laptops only i7QM are quad cores



*Q*M = Quad Mobile ... Check prefix "Q".


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2013)

@sujay ...I understood that Q represent quad but i5 for desktops were quad cores...is it same for lappy...

what a mess of confusion intel have created  

I will try if dell i7+fhd could be bought


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I explained it somewhere back:

*In Laptop space:*

All i3 and i5 are dual core quad threaded, but i3 has fixed clock speed, i5 have turbo, rest is exact same.

However those i7 that are dual core quad threaded have 4MB cache and higher turbo, to differentiate them from i5, then there are quad core octa threaded i7, they have 6MB cache, and finally the top four i7 have 8MB cache and higher clock speeds.

*i.imgur.com/RoOCjxL.png

Ivy Bridge (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks tkin...it was a very useful info...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump guys 

I am in big trouble now ...just came from many laptop shops in Nagpur and disguested 

Y500 will take 8 days to deliver ...the lenovo exclusive shop cum service center are getting it only on order from ahemdabad...price 64k .....but sadly I cant wait that long 
Dell 15R Turbo 7520 is discontinued ...this was told by dell exclusive dealer...they said only 17R model with i5 is available ....sooo 
Samsung 550-S05 is available for 60k and can be got same day...but it looks boreing and no backlit keypad ...its " just another laptop" like look
Sony E15138CN available for 58k ...have 7650m and no full HD but looks stylish  ...

now what to do :'( ....Please help

edit : the dell call center people says that 15R Turbo 7520 non-FHD model is available for 62k and FHD model is discontinued


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2013)

My recommendation will be Samsung S05IN....

It weighs less & is more compact than Dell. Don't forget i7, GT650M & JBL speakers with subwoofer & ofcourse the Bluray reader


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks anupam ...it seems I will go that way  I am nearly finalizing samsung 550-s05 for 57900 

one more thing on samsung's side is international warranty which others dont have


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks anupam ...it seems I will go that way  I am nearly finalizing samsung 550-s05 for 57900
> 
> one more thing on samsung's side is international warranty which others dont have


The only reason I won't go for that laptop would be because of its dull looks and the GDDR3 memory type.
Rest all is fine.

But waiting for Y500 is worth it , if you are looking in performance for sure. [ The GDDR5 memory type in Y500 will have a massive edge over GDDR3 in 550p.]


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2013)

@rishi ....I considerd the looks and i am really not impressed....but Y500 will take 8 days and I have just 10 days more in holidays then I will go out of india again   ...cant wait for soo long ...if it was readily available i would have got Y500


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The only reason I won't go for that laptop would be because of its dull looks and the GDDR3 memory type.
> Rest all is fine.
> 
> But waiting for Y500 is worth it , if you are looking in performance for sure. [ The GDDR5 memory type in Y500 will have a massive edge over GDDR3 in 550p.]



And with sli as well though not available in India right now but will be in future.


----------

